
MPAA Takedown Efforts Target Legal Popcorn Time Spin-Offs - obvio171
https://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-takedown-efforts-target-legal-popcorn-time-spin-offs-160315/
======
obvio171
"(...) including a fork managed by the Brazilian Ministry of Culture."

